# props



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

i started to build my first set for next year it is my opening room. it has bones and stuff like that a desk lamp for the only light maybe a little fog i need help for what i should use as the walls i am going to build the rooms and walls in my basement cause i live in wisconsin so it gets cold in the winter. and when to other ppl start to build. and i need other room ideas and more stuff that i can put in my opening room thanks. i have no theme it is just old style every kind of room.
thanks


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Coming up with a theme can be very helpful in deciding what to do for additional rooms. As far as walls go there lots of options here. I've used 3/8" OSB hinged togther, OSB with a 2x4 frame to make modular panels, and even old doors. Others have used black plastic, canvas, tarps, etc... Whatever I build, I always keep safety in mind. I'd feel horrible if I built something that caused someone to be injured.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I, too, would suggest coming up with a theme. You don't have to be strict about it (I'm certainly not), but it helps to give the haunt a more natural flow than if you just jump all over the place with different things.
A theme will also make it easier to come up with new ideas.
You can stil have a variety of rooms/props, just sort of bend them to fit the theme.

Just my opinion.


----------

